# Mango Chutney Mold-rec.



## kadesma (May 7, 2006)

_My kids are already putting in requests for Mother's Day..Daughter has asked for this and brought me a little to taste..yummy and it's IN _
_12-oz. cream cheese_
_3-Tab. mayo_
_3-Tab. chopped peanuts_
_3-Tab. raisins_
_3-slices bacon, cook and crumble_
_4-tea. sliced or chopped green onions_
_curry powder to taste_
_1/2-c. shredded coconut_
_1-c. mango chutney, chopped_
_assorted crackers_
_Combine cream cheese,mayo,peanuts,raisins, and bacon in f/p or blender.   Mix in green onions and curry powder. Pour into an oiled 3-4 c. mold and chill overnight. Remove from mold and cover with the coconut and chutney...Serve with crackers_
_enjoy,_
_kadesma _


----------

